# JUICY COUTURE DOG CLOTHING LINE



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

JUICY COUTURE DOGGIE CLOTHING LINE! CUTE! 

Ms Magnolia had the cutest bag carrier I have ever seen. So I went to their website.. I think hers is cuter than this one but still this stuff is darling!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg! Everything is soooo cute!! I am a Juicy Couture freak. :w00t:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Those are some very cute clothes. I love how much the dog industry has grown in the past few years!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> JUICY COUTURE DOGGIE CLOTHING LINE! CUTE!
> 
> Ms Magnolia had the cutest bag carrier I have ever seen. So I went to their website.. I think hers is cuter than this one but still this stuff is darling![/B]


I love Juicy's dog line!!!! Maggie owns quiet a few pieces!!! :brownbag:


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

I wish they put the dimensions of THIS BAG!

Duff needs a new one, and even though he's a boy...I love the pink! I mean, I'm carrying it, right?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I wish they put the dimensions of THIS BAG!
> 
> Duff needs a new one, and even though he's a boy...I love the pink! I mean, I'm carrying it, right?[/B]


That's exactly right!! You're the one carrying it. Actually, I'm finding more and more I'm wanting different bags
to go with MY different outfits! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

YES I FOUND THE CUTEST BAG EVER!
CHECK THIS JUICY BAG OUT!

HOT JUICY BAG!


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

AHHHHHHH TOOO CUTE FOR WORDS!
I HAVE TO STOP THIS!
HOTTER JUICY BAG!


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

OK LAST ONE! AHH
JUICY BARK BAG!


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

OOOH but heres a boy bag! I am only looking for girl stuff, and forgetting about all the ggorgeous boys here! 

SO CUTE
CUTE JUICY BOY BAG!


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> I wish they put the dimensions of THIS BAG!
> 
> Duff needs a new one, and even though he's a boy...I love the pink! I mean, I'm carrying it, right?[/B]


OH you need to check out my last post.. found a boy bag for you!
JUICY BOY BAG! SO CUTE!


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm sorry but I just cant see spending that kind of money. I didn't even spend that much on my kids as they were growing up, on occasion they got something that they really wanted, so Im certain I'm not going to spend that much on a dog, I hope you dont think I'm saying that in a mean way because I'm not, I love my little Rosco more than anything and would die without him, but I know you can find just as many cute things out there for dogs that aren't as expensive. But each to their o Pwn if you are able to do it then go for it, I just know Im one who wont be going for it. P.S. Lucy sure is a cutie pie!!!!


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> I'm sorry but I just cant see spending that kind of money. I didn't even spend that much on my kids as they were growing up, on occasion they got something that they really wanted, so Im certain I'm not going to spend that much on a dog, I hope you dont think I'm saying that in a mean way because I'm not, I love my little Rosco more than anything and would die without him, but I know you can find just as many cute things out there for dogs that aren't as expensive. But each to their o Pwn if you are able to do it then go for it, I just know Im one who wont be going for it. P.S. Lucy sure is a cutie pie!!!![/B]


OH MY GOSH! I HEAR YOU! BUT I JUST WANTED EVERYONE TO SEE HOW ADORABLE ALL THIS CUTE DOGGIE STUFF WAS! MY FAVORITE THING TO DO IS LOOK AT THINGS THAT I CANNOT BUY. I JUST LOVE THESE BAGS AND WISH I COULD HAVE ONE. BUT LUCY WOULD PROB CHEW HER WAY OUT... LOL... I KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING.. ITS JUST CUTE STUFF... I AM AWARE THAT YOU CAN FIND CUTE BAGS ELSEWHERE. I FOUND MINE AT PETSMATE FOR LIKE 35.00 OR SO AND ITS CUTE AND PINK AND GIRLY. I LOVE JUICY AND I WISH I COULD AFFORD A BAG. 
YOU MAY SPEND YOUR MONEY ON YOUR KIDS.. ALL MY MONEY IS SPENT ON MY LUPUS MEDICATION..EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT... SOME PEOPLE HAVE THIS KIND OF MONEY AND I WAS JUST HAVING FUN LOOKING AT IT.


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507361
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I am so sorry. I did not mean to type this in caps. I am holding a dog and a half.. lol.. Lucy is in my lap and my doxie is halfway on my lap.. I just did not think about that.. Wanted to make sure you did not think that I was typing in anger.. just carelessly typing... sorry


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507368
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree it is fun to look, but sometimes it isn't, because I know I could never afford that stuff. My children are all grown up 24 & 26, and they only wished I would of spent that kind of money on them when they were growing up but oh well they still grew up to be great adults rather they got expensive crap or cheap crap at least they got it and didn't have to run around naked. Now they can buy it themselves if they want it. But I know J. C. has really cute stuff but I think I'll sticks with Pet Smart.


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507370
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I am so sorry. I did not mean to type this in caps. I am holding a dog and a half.. lol.. Lucy is in my lap and my doxie is halfway on my lap.. I just did not think about that.. Wanted to make sure you did not think that I was typing in anger.. just carelessly typing... sorry
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree it is fun to look, but sometimes it isn't, because I know I could never afford that stuff. My children are all grown up 24 & 26, and they only wished I would of spent that kind of money on them when they were growing up but oh well they still grew up to be great adults rather they got expensive crap or cheap crap at least they got it and didn't have to run around naked. Now they can buy it themselves if they want it. But I know J. C. has really cute stuff but I think I'll sticks with Pet Smart.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I see that I probobly offended you by my posts. I am sorry for that.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> I'm sorry but I just cant see spending that kind of money. I didn't even spend that much on my kids as they were growing up, on occasion they got something that they really wanted, so Im certain I'm not going to spend that much on a dog, I hope you dont think I'm saying that in a mean way because I'm not, I love my little Rosco more than anything and would die without him, but I know you can find just as many cute things out there for dogs that aren't as expensive. But each to their o Pwn if you are able to do it then go for it, I just know Im one who wont be going for it. P.S. Lucy sure is a cutie pie!!!![/B]


I really don't know how to respond to your response. I believe that people are entitled to spend there money how they see fit. Obviously there is a market for high dog accessory, but I don't believe that makes it wrong. I don't think that you should make someone feel bad for liking it and/or purchasing it. How you spend your money is up to you, so don't judge other for how they spend their money. I am personally slightly offend by your response. How much you spend on your dog or children for that matter is not what matters; what matters it that they are well taken care of and loved!!!!!!!!

This is not meant as an attack or to be mean. This is just my opinion on the subject. I feel like no one should be made to feel bad about how much they spend on their pets (whether it be a lot or not so much) as long as they are well cared for and loved!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I had this kind of "discussion" with a friend of mine, she didn't understand why would I spend so much money for things that Lizzie doesn't really need, as new clothes or bows.
I'm not buying them for her but for me and since I can afford it I spend it.
I don't mean at any cost to be rude but I don't think that the people that buy expensive things for they dogs starve themselves to do it.
Just my opinion.


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507370
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I am so sorry. I did not mean to type this in caps. I am holding a dog and a half.. lol.. Lucy is in my lap and my doxie is halfway on my lap.. I just did not think about that.. Wanted to make sure you did not think that I was typing in anger.. just carelessly typing... sorry
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree it is fun to look, but sometimes it isn't, because I know I could never afford that stuff. My children are all grown up 24 & 26, and they only wished I would of spent that kind of money on them when they were growing up but oh well they still grew up to be great adults rather they got expensive crap or cheap crap at least they got it and didn't have to run around naked. Now they can buy it themselves if they want it. But I know J. C. has really cute stuff but I think I'll sticks with Pet Smart.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Have you seen the doggie line at wallmart? I just noticed it new about two weeks ago and its a fraction of what you would spend at Pet Smart. Seriously. And its cute stuff. All of Lucys clothes are from Walmart. Her carrier is from Pet Smart but if you havent looked you should check it out. I was suprised at how cute everything was.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

My kids are heavily into Juicy right now ... 17 & 10 year olds.

I bought my daughter a Juicy bag for her birthday - that's what she wanted ..
There is a rather funny story coming up about THAT bag which I will post later - once I get the photos of the whole story up ...

But the 10 year old of course wants to follow her older sisters. We were at TJ MAX yesterday and the little savvy shopper she is - found a really cute Juicy t-shirt that was regularly $80 for only $20 and a pair of pink Juicy sunglasses for only $30 from $300 - of course for $50 I let her have both ... (she gave me her hidden stash when we got home .. $50.00 but I didn't take it - I think her offering to pay for them was enough for me .. in my case it's not a matter of ... can I afford ?? It's a matter of - "wow - just because it's Juicy - they bung on a couple of hundred dollars more on the price which I don't think it's fair".

I did see those dog carriers on a the sale rack at Nordstrom's - they were nice and cute - I loved the brown and pink one - but fat butt Max would not fit in there.

My daughter bought Max a "My flat in London" carrier - she paid wayyyyyyyyy to much for it ... we used it a couple of times ... she got it with her Macy's discount when she worked there - but I must say - those bags are gorgeous !!!

Click here: MFIL Main


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree that it's a little much to spend, but I also admit that if I had it I would spend it too! LMAO I am blessed that I can buy nice things for my kids, but 5 years ago I couldn't. Now I can buy nice things (not catour or anything CLOSE LOL...but nicer things than before) and I'm also lucky enough to be able to have kids that don't expect much either. So it's a treat for them when they get something extra special. SO I totally understand where you're comming from. But on the flip side, if I had it I would TOTALLY buy things like that because I could. Also, you're buying quality too, compared to wal-mart stuff (wich I LOVE and buy too, but the quality is half if not less and wont last as long) but I htink that people that go into debt over thigns like that are the silly ones. As long as you have it and you can buy it I say go for it! lol I'd do the same thing! My kids and my pets are my world and if I could spoil them I would!! lol

I just adore the things on that site and went window shopping for a while there! I just love the bags too! And I just adore the little hoodies! lol I see things like that and it inspires me to make stuff for my guys. I have a few drawings of things I want to make, and a whole slew of sweaters I've already made for Gypsy (my doxi mix) and new furry collars (for looks not function lol) and all kinds of stuff. I'm thinking about selling some to make a little extra (maybe to buy some juicy catour LOL) and I'm blessed to be able to be crafty like that! I'll get some pics if anyone's curious as to what I mean (just to see, not to buy lol...I'm not trying to plug my ventures LOL). It's fun for me and crochet and knitting helps with my anxiety, so it's a win win for me LOL. Maybe I should do a line of catour sweaters with matching leashes and collars LOL. Actually...that's not a bad idea! HAHAHA!!

ANyway, I think it's SOOOOOO cute and I agree, if I had it I would buy it too! My kids and fur kids deserve it (so do I, but it makes me happier to see them happy!) and if I could, I would!
~~Cheri~~


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

PS...why is this in grooming?? lol


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507161
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are too cute!  Unfortunately Duff is a bit of a fattie (there I said it). I love the little Juicy bags, but he grew out of them at 16 weeks, no joke. He's a mutt, and around 13 or 14 lbs, and quite a bit longer than taller. I called Neiman Marcus to get the dimensions, and hopefully someone will get back to me today. 

My boyfriend and I had the talk about the pink vs brown, and I'm probably going with the brown. :bysmilie: He made a good point that if he was traveling alone with Duff, he wouldn't want to be caught dead carrying a pink bag.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!! WHat, he's not comfortable with his feminine side? lol!!

BTW, Duff is a CUTIE!! His name fits him well too! And as soon as I saw that pic I knew it was California (california raised...SO CAL girl!!!). >SIGH< I miss it a bit. ANyway...he's a cutie!

(I'd still go for the pink although the brown is cute too. lol)
~~Cheri~~


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507361
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you. You are right on. I spend my lunch hour on the net looking at all this cute doggie stuff. And the website I just found I know its pricey but AHHH how cute was all that stuff! I dont have kids and I am unable to have kids, so I will spoil my dogs. OFCOURSE I love a good deal and LOVE to find stuff cheap at Wallmart or Petsmart... but I dont think there is anything wrong with spoiling your dogs. Heck I wish I HAD A JUICY BAG! Or some cute Juicy sweat pants! I know the stuff on that site was outrageous but hey isnt the name of this site SPOILED MALTESE? LOL Its just fun for me to get stuff for the dogs. I love it. Love them to pieces....


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507317
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL LMAO!!! MY husband took lucy to the vet for shots and I have a pink girly bag... but he carried it and everyone eeeeewed and awwwwwd over it and probobly him! THey wanted to see Lucy! It was an attention grabber... He went for coffee the other day at one of those shacks... and the girl wanted to hold Lucy.. so she did and the car on the other side of the shack window was freaking out over her and wanted to know if she was for sale! UHM NO! LOL But too funny.... I thought that was a cute story.... But whatever your Boyfriend is comfortable with you should get, so the dog doesnt get left behing cause of the bag color lol! Thats funny....
A Fattie? AHH HE IS SUCH A CUTE DOG!!!!! REALLY HE IS CUTE!


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507361
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like you quoted this is just your opinion, as it was just my opinion on what I wrote, so since everyone is entilted to their own opinion why are you attacking mine. You say its not an attack or not meant to be mean if so then why write it like it is. I wasn't even trying to mean or anything I just simply stated I cant afford to spend that kind of money on my pet, I even wrote if you read the whole think that each to their own, if you want to spend that much money on pet things then so be it, I dont really care. But I in no way was critizising anyone for what they want to do with their money, I actually thought my post was generally nice. Oh well cant please everyone.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=507380
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree it is fun to look, but sometimes it isn't, because I know I could never afford that stuff. My children are all grown up 24 & 26, and they only wished I would of spent that kind of money on them when they were growing up but oh well they still grew up to be great adults rather they got expensive crap or cheap crap at least they got it and didn't have to run around naked. Now they can buy it themselves if they want it. But I know J. C. has really cute stuff but I think I'll sticks with Pet Smart.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well I see that I probobly offended you by my posts. I am sorry for that.
[/B][/QUOTE]
No you by far did not offend me at all. Believe me I'm the type of person that would tell you if I was offended and I wasn't at all.


----------



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

> PS...why is this in grooming?? lol[/B]


You know what, your right why is this thread posted in grooming? I never noticed that until you wrote your comment.


----------



## kookla31 (Dec 12, 2007)

Posted in error by holding two dogs... I am usually always holding them when I am at the computer at home.. The pup doesnt leave my site. so My error.. I am sorry for my Mispost in the incorrect area. :smrofl:


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

If you have a loehmans by you, I would check them out. When I was home visiting my parents in Chicago, we stopped there and they had a ton of juicy clothing for dogs. their pet section was up towards the front by the registers. It was marked down significantly. 

Lizzie has only gotten one new sweater from Dillards. She has been wearing Sophie handme downs. i'll admit though I would spend a lot of money on Sophie's stuff so it is still pretty good quality and Lizzie doesn't know the difference. she only knows that mommy seems to like to dress her up so she tolerates it..


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

> Posted in error by holding two dogs... I am usually always holding them when I am at the computer at home.. The pup doesnt leave my site. so My error.. I am sorry for my Mispost in the incorrect area. :smrofl:[/B]


HAHAHAHA!!! Don't appologize, it's no biggie, I was just wondering lol. I've done that so many times on my Parrot board it's sad. I just get to reading all the posts then I post mine and realize I posted something in the wrog area because I wasn't paying attention lol. It happens hahaha.

I think, really, that you guys shouldn't let this get to you (either side) because it's seriously not a big deal when you look at the bigger picture of life. I think it's safe to say that if we ALL had money to spend like that, that we probably would because it's human nature. If you have extra disposable income, you spend it on things to make you happy. Some people say it's crazy to spend $500+ on a dog. I think it's safe to say that we all agree that it's not LOL (not for one of our cute babies lol) and that just proves my point that everyone has different oppinions about everything in life. WHat's good for my house isn't good for yours, and that's alright. And that's what makes this planet so great...because we can all be from such different backgrounds and oppinions and still be friends and have other things in common. So lets all shake hands and move on :0)

~~Cheri~~


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I Love Juicy Couture :wub: I buy a lot more Juicy for Lacy than myself...I have a few Juicy purses and a couple of carriers. I really love their hoodies...Lacy has a couple t-shirts and a few hoodies. She just got two new really cute Juicy hoodies in today from GlamourDog. They are too cute! 

And definitely to each their own on what they spend on their dog (or themselves). I have paid some REALLY high prices for dog clothes...some may think it's silly...but it's my money and if I want it bad enough, I'll buy it. I do love good deals though.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the Juicy stuff too.  My girls have the coats and I started to get a carrier but decided that I have so many carriers I don't use it would probably end up with those. My girls really don't like carriers but I sure wish they did. I have a very good friend who has an amazing pet boutique and she carries so many great brands and Juicy is one of them. My thing is hair accessories and harnesses. I have to have the really great ones and can't get enough of them! Zoey has so much stuff that when I was wanting to get another baby I wanted to make sure they were about the same size so they could share. Zoey's a little over 4 pounds and Tess is a little under so things worked out great. Tess doesn't know she's wearing Zoey's stuff and Zoey hates most of it so she doesn't mind sharing. I love having nice stuff for my girls and I do it for myself. I don't think there's anything cuter than these little dogs and I love spoiling them.


----------



## smosser (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm totally new to the board so haven't had the chance to upload my babies yet...however wanted to let you know about petedge.com where you can look and purchase with a smile...the best prices ever! Enjoy.

http://www.petedge.com 

Enjoy!
Sharon
Sapphire and Jade's mom


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

i have just recently got a juicy harness for cosmo. he loves it....thinks he is the poshest pup in cancun! the little tag says 'doggy couture' and has a little diamond for the eye. precious!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohhhh, that's CUUUUUUTE!! I love the colors!
~~Cheri~~


----------



## louiseelizabeth (Jan 7, 2008)

Ah yes, i do love juicy couture but i tell you its more expensive in the uk compared to the us.I went on the official juicy website and unfortunately they do not deliver to the uk,and for a collar and leash set it was advertised for $45 and in a store called cricket in my town liverpool it is £80-90,exactly the same .But im waiting for valentines and little beau can strutt his stuff in juicy!


----------



## louiseelizabeth (Jan 7, 2008)

oops sorry it would be £45, not dollars :blush: oops i must be tired all that bookeeping goodnight


----------

